# Seiko SPB077 & SPB079



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Love these new Seikos brought out as the affordable version for the 6159. In the same vain as the 051 and 053 for the 6217. Would look good with the MM300 handset only 13mm thick also


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

That's nice is that :thumbsup: .. if it was a foot thick I'd have one :laugh:

What movement ? .. (yes, I'm too lazy to research at the mo :Snore: )

Love the coin edge bezel :yes:


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

K, so its the 6r15 ... shame they couldn't manage the 8L35 for the same money 

Still a stunner :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Lovely reinterpretations of the classics. I'll have to keep an eye out.


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> Lovely reinterpretations of the classics. I'll have to keep an eye out.


I seen them somewhere while I was looking around for 87000 yen which is about £550 but it was only a pre-order there available in June. I'm sure when the dust settles they will be even cheaper... I think I will be getting one and switching the hands to the MM300 handset...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Reference SPB077 the black one is £960 and the blue one is going to be £780 real world pricing the above was a pre order price from Japan. But I suspect will drop from that in time.

*Case:* 44mm diameter x 13.1mm height - stainless steel with super-hard coating - uni-directional bezel - sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating - screw case back - screw-down crown - 200m water-resistance

*Movement:* calibre 6R15, in-house - automatic - 3Hz frequency - 50h power reserve - 23 jewels - hours, minutes, seconds, date

*Strap/bracelet:* 3-link steel bracelet with three-fold clasp with push button release, secure lock and extender (SPB077) - silicone strap (SPB079)

*References:* ref. SPB077 - steel, black bezel on steel bracelet 
ref. SPB079 - steel, blue bezel on silicon strap


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Rob.B said:


> Love these new Seikos brought out as the affordable version for the 6159. In the same vain as the 051 and 053 for the 6217. Would look good with the MM300 handset only 13mm thick also


 I like it, except for the hands, how many Seiko watches have been compromised by poor hand design?


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

JoT said:


> I like it, except for the hands, how many Seiko watches have been compromised by poor hand design?











I changed mine out on the 51

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Rob.B said:


> I changed mine out on the 51
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Good result, now why don't the Seiko design team think like that!?


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

JoT said:


> Good result, now why don't the Seiko design team think like that!?


I think it's just to detract from the main one don't want the cheaper one to look like the 4K variant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

